# Homebirth (and other natural brithing) Chats



## tankel

Hi just looking for a group of ladies to chat with about "hippie" pregnancy--or so my DH calls it. I hope that this space can become a place where we can support each other. Everyone is welcome!

This is my 2nd pregnancy; and I am super excited about birthing at home. I am planing on skipping all scans and although my MW has used the doppler on me once (I have been spotting on and off since the beginning and she just wanted to make sure there was a HB) I hope to avoid the use of the doppler again. 


I have been having some mild legs cramps recently and was wondering if any of you knew of a remedy? Also any thoughts about co-sleeping? The dh is tall and takes up a lot of space in our small bed so co-sleeping is not an option, but I already have a bassinet that can go beside the bed for the first few months. Can any of you mommies out there give me some advice for once the LO out-grows the bassinet?


----------



## NDH

:hi:
I've planned to homebirth since I was 16 but by the time I was pregnant with my first I couldn't find a mw (and didn't have a crunch circle to ask as I was new to the country) and by the time I was 6 months preggo and did find one, we had both been unemployed for 4 months so affording one was out of the question. 
I did have a pretty good hospital birth with a lovely mw who used to do homebirths.
My second pregnancy our financial situation still wasn't great so ee opted for the hospital again and hired a doula since I knew I couldn't count on a fabulous midwife again.
I had far more scans and tests done in pregnancy than I was comfortable with but I hate confrontation and couldn't bring myself to say no.
Then she was persistent breech and the last few weeks of pregnancy I was a ball of anxiety and had several panic attacks over the fact my hospital wasn't breech friendly and was pressuring me into a c section. I revisited a homebirth but the mw wasn't able to take me on so late in pregnancy, but with her and my doula encouraging me I found a hospital 3 hours away with a breech clinic where I gave birth. The birth itself was awesome and empowering but as soon as her head was out everything went to crap and my wishes were ignored and my baby whisked away to be "resuscitated" (her apgar was 6 so would have been fine to have skin to skin with her Ford attached) for the apparent purpose of educating a new Dr, my husband told me later, while my wishes for physiological 3rd stage were ignored by the Dr who pulled my placenta out causing ragged membranes and making me pass tennis ball size clots and then have to be hooked up to a drips to "pph".
I was bullied and ridiculed for some of my choices in between being abandoned for hours still in the freezing air conditioned labour room and every time we asked to be discharged we would he told her temp was 0.1 degree too low (maybe get us out of the a/c...) and then said they'd see what they found do and we'd be left alone for hours again until someone would for to move us to maternity, feigning not to have been told we had sale to be discharged and then not move us and disappear again. Eventually we were told the Dr would come discharge us when he finished in surgery as we would need to sign a form that we were leaving AMA and still hours later dh went to the nurses station and asked what was preventing us from just walking out the door? Miraculously someone immediately provided the forms to he signed so their butts were covered and surprise the Dr didn't have to be there. 

The experience has made me determined not to give birth in hospital again barring an actual emergency, but I didn't realise the trauma it left me with until I was pregnant again in October and discovered the only mw in our area was no longer practicing, and the panic attacks resumed at the thought of going to hospital again. 
So that led me to considering freebirth which really has been freeing for me. My whole mindset around birth has shifted (and in turn other things too, but I was always teetering on the edge of being a Hippy anyway :p)


Leg cramps is usually magnesium deficiency, so an Epsom salt foot soak or magnesium oil on your feet, or eating magnesium rich foods will usually help.

We have always co slept with crib side carred to our bed. Remove one side and use foam or drill new holes in the crib to march the mattress levels. Then baby has their own sleeping space and it can last well into toddlerhood. Even without dd2 using it for the last 6 months we kept it up just cause it gave us more room as I could sleep right at the edge lol.

Not sure what we'll do in this house as our room isn't big enough for a side car here...


----------



## tankel

It's stories like yours that really made my mind up against hospital births. I'm sure many births go well in hospital, but the horror stories are too much for me. I am fierce when I am bullied and I just can't handle some man (or woman but mostly man) telling me what to do durring labor! I would love to do a free birth because I feel like it would be really empowering, but my dh is baby and pregnancy ignorant :haha: and I think for out first time a mw might be best. Plus the whole idea makes him anxious. Luckily, I've found a mw who is willing to be as hands off (or on) as I want her to be. She said basically she is going to sit in another room and knit until baby arrives unless there is an emergency.

My sister had a HB and her MW was constantly checking her and forcing her to move so I am glad that mine is open to the idea of letting me labor the way I need to for me.

I have been taking magnesium supplements for years (for leg cramps) but I fell off the wagon when my MS got really bad--an boy did it get bad! I guess I should pull the pills back out. 

That is a good idea about the crib. Our bedroom in pretty tiny, so I will have to find something on the smallish side--which seems hard to do in the USA where bigger = better!


----------



## NDH

Great you've found a knitting mw who you like! I'm sure dh would feel better if we had one too, and I definitely would have as well before the experiences that led me to being confident to UC. If I hadnt conceived Bug I may never have started down this path so I'm grateful for what I learned in his short life... 

It's a shame your sister had a pushy one (unless that was what she wanted but it doesn't sound like it) its do sad too how many MEDwives are doing homebirths. I hear so many stories where women basically have a hospital birth at home between al the stipulations and exams and bossing around etc. 

As for the crib, do you know anyone handy with woodworking? I bet a custom one could be built pretty eadily to fit in your space (and my own for that matter). And if you found a bored retired person it probably wouldn't cost much more than supplies either.


----------



## tankel

HA I love the way you think. I'll have to look into finding someone more handy than I am. 

My sister loved her midwife, but I knew that I did not want one that was like here. There does seem to be a lot of MEDwives as you call them. There are so many laws around here that many do not have a choice. It's sad that pregnancy and labor are treated like diseases. I prefer to assume that everything is going well unless some evidence against it proves otherwise and not the other way around.

When the time comes, are you planning to have your daughters at the birth?


----------



## NDH

If they want to be and are awake yes. I think Sara will be keen. We've watched lots of birth videos together (many at her request) and she loves watching babies be born. She was very upset she didn't get to see my cousins birth. My sister doesn't live near us but we would have lots of Skype calls and Sara would always ask to see the baby. Shed show her belly and Sara would say no I want to see him be born : haha: after his birth when we first saw him on Skype Sara wailed "but I wanted to see him come out your vagina!" :rofl::blush: thankfully my sister was more amused than upset seeing as she ended up with a cesarean.


----------



## tankel

Ha that is hilarious. Your daughters sure are cute. When I was little I thought babies were pooped out...as you can guess, I did not watch any babies being born in person or on video.


----------



## NDH

Well she's only 3 and does also get confused and day babies come out mommys bum, but she's seen a few hands and knees births too and it does rather look it from that view :haha:


----------



## tankel

So I started taking my magnesium pills again and those pesky leg cramps flew the coop! :thumbup: My midwife also told me I need to eat a small amount of unpasteurized, fermented food 3 times a day to help with my gut. Sauerkraut and pickles, here I come. :haha:


----------



## NDH

Yay for leg cramps disappearing!

I need to get back to fermenting as well. I had been going to make my own kombucha but I ordered a scoby that took a week to arrive and it was covered with stringy green things so I threw it out. But ya I need to just start fermenting my own cabbage and beets .

Just bear in mind that store bought pickles and sauerkraut aren't really fermented most of the time.


----------



## tankel

Oh I know. I've been looking up recipes for 15 day pickles and already bought a nifty jar to make them in.

Too bad I HATE kombucha. My sisters all make and drink it, but I can't stand the stuff.


----------



## efairie

Hi
Nice to see some home births being planned .
My 3 year old was born at home and it was wonderful , the best experience of my life. Now were expecting number 2 , he/she will also be home birthed with her big brother present. 
Is anybody else planning/ have exrerience of siblings being present during birth? 
I'm also hoping to get my placenta dried and encapsulated, and delayed cord clamping - anybody else ?


----------



## tankel

:hi: Welcome.

This is my first baby, so no other children will be present at the birth, but I am planning on having my 3 sisters there as well as my mom (and my dh :haha:). 

I have not decided anything about the placenta. I know that consuming it can be very beneficial, but I'm not really sure what I want to do, try to cook it and eat it, encapsulate it, or just plant it. May I ask why you are choosing to encapsulate it? Maybe it will help me make up my mind.

As for delayed cord clamping...YES PLEASE! My MW would not do it any other way.


----------



## NDH

Care to share the pickle recipe? I love pickles!
Have you tried the kombucha with different tea bases? I've heard that fan make a difference (unless its the fizzy part you don't like)

Hi efaerie and Congrats :)

I planned to have my 17 month old at my hospital birth of her sister, and she was semi there. Dh had finally gotten her to sleep at 6am after she woke at 2am on the drive, and then she woke half an hour later whole I was pushing. If I'd had my doula as originally planned then I think she would have been fine, but she was a bit distressed to wake up to a room full of people hearing her mommy making loud noises, and she quickly was sent out of the room to my mom who was waiting in the hall, but brought back in pretty quickly after the birth

I do plan to let my kids, who will be 4 and nearly 3, be present I'd they wish but they'll have their own support person who will ne able to hopefully gauge how well they're handling things.


----------



## NDH

Oh and we will definitely be delayed cutting - probably a few hours. I don't want to lotus birth but do want to make sure baby gets as much blood as possible. My first was delayed about half an hour (maybe less?) And my second was clamped immediately while dh and I both told them not to and the Drs lied to us about it being a necessity :(

I won't be encapsulating or otherwise consuming (though will immediately in the event of pph) but I'm undecided what ill do with it. I'm thinking a placenta print on a belly cast? And then maybe just freeze it until we move somewhere permanently that we can plant a tree over it.


----------



## efairie

Delayed cord clamping is'nt the norm here in the UK. When my son was born I wasnt as well informed on it , but this time I am and I shall insist.

The benefits of consuming the placenta just sound so amazing , but to be honest I really dont think i would be able to eat it . So encapsulating it seems to be the way to go , there is a lovely lady local to me who is a registerd midwife and also does placenta encapsulating. 
I do love the idea of planting it, but we dont have a garden. 

I am a little nervous how my son would take seeing me in that way , but I guess if we try and make it as much of a positive thing , so that he doesnt get scared. Hes such a mummys boy , we are so incredibly close and like two peas in a pod , I cant imagine not having him there with me.


----------



## tankel

How is everyone today?


----------



## fuschia

Hi everyone !

I am planning a hbac :) (home birth after c section)/so officially going against the grain here !

Fingers crossed all will continue to go well. There was a little concern over me measuring small at last midwife appointment. A private scan showed all was well although not much fluid. Private clinic said this was fine but when I am seen by NHS on Monday I hope that they agree and don't try and suggest induction in hospital :( 

I have hired a birthing pool, been doing hypno birthing and am just trying to be as positive as possible to bring my son into our world in a calm and natural way !!

X


----------



## NDH

Very exciting Fuschia :) I think vbac is much easier to achieve at home than in a hospital so good for you for going against the grain. I know several women who have HBACed and even some who have FBAMC (freebirth after multiple cesareans) and I look forward to reading about yours :) you'll rock it I'm sure.


----------



## NDH

I know its super early but I already find myself planning how I will rearrange furniture to fit my birthbirth pool and how I'll decorate my birth space, and trying to come up with a way to make our yard more private just in case birthing under one of our trees strikes my fancy :haha: though march is early autumn here so it will likely have cooled down enough by then it won't be as appealing as it would have been in January or February.


----------



## tankel

NDH, oh man, I really wanted to give birth outside in nature, but I live in the big city and my due date is in the dead of winter, so I don't really see that happening. Although winters where I'm from can be mild. Hopefully my next one, I can give birth in a tide pool or something.


----------



## NDH

A tide pool sounds cool! I couldn't do it though cause sea water makes me unbearably itchy so I would be so uncomfortable. A birth pool outside (a la hot tub but fresh obviously) would be divine though :) I think our yard won't be private enough for me to feel comfortable giving birth outside but I could still labour under my trees.


----------



## tankel

I hope you end up being able to do it, even if you don't give birth outside, it will be nice to be out there for a little while.


----------



## tankel

So I've been up-ing my fermented food intake. I was going to make my own, but I found a great source and I'm a-ok with buying it :haha: Hello sauerkraut!


----------



## NDH

That's good you found s good source to buy it. I would if I could as that's one thing I'm you nervius/lazy to do on my own.


----------



## tankel

Yeah, I was nervous of messing something up when making fermented foods myself. Where I live it can get hot durring the day and I'm not sure I have a place in my house that is a good temp for fermenting foods anyway. It might have to be a winter project.


----------



## CWB86

I really want a home birth. I made my mind up about that years ago. 

I can see my midwife trying to talk me out of it, as its my first, and it's not really the norm here.

But I will stand my ground, and only intend to go to hospital if there's something seriously wrong with me or baby.

I really don't like all the medical intervention for something so natural


----------



## tankel

:hi: CWB, and welcome. I hope you get the homebirth that you want. How far along are you? Have you seen a MW yet?


----------



## CWB86

My first midwife apt is 3rd August, I'm a bit nervous about it as I feel they might try and put me off- I'm only 8+3 today


----------



## tankel

Do you have an option of picking out your MW where you live? Maybe if yours tries to dissuade you, you can find someone a little more open to the idea. At any rate, just stay strong in what you want. There is a lot of adversity out there for home birthing and I think its just silly.


----------



## CWB86

I'm not sure, I'm in the UK/Yorkshire and as its my first I really don't know how it works.
I don't even know the same of who I'm seeing on the 3rd, I've just got to go to the main midwife place.

To me I just think women have been doing it for thousands of years, and there's too much focus on what might go wrong rather than just getting on with it


----------



## tankel

I know how you feel. Every one always says what if something goes wrong and I just want to say: why do you think something will go wrong? I think the idea that things can go badly stems from the way that minor things in hospital are treated as emergencies, so even when things are not textbook normal, it is treated as if something "went wrong".


----------



## Keebs

Hi ladies, congratulations to everyone :flower:

I hope to have a 2nd homebirth as my first was a very positive experience. My community midwifery team are very supportive of homebirths so fingers crossed yours are too CWB86.

Mostly people keep their opinions to themselves I find although a few people do wonder about the 'what if's' :shrug: Ironic really as my worries are about the 'what if's' associated with hospital births :haha: I'm quite confident there is very little that can go wrong at home that cannot be safely delt with at the time or with a hospital transfer.

What are everyone's plans regarding vitamin K? I declined it the first time as they kept banging on about all newborns being deficient which I just didn't buy. The focus has changed now and the talk is about the 'vulnerable newborn period' and I do acknowldge there is a risk, all be it tiny. Swithering over giving the oral vit k this time but still not sure.


----------



## NDH

Hi Keebs and CWB.

Keebs I was bullied into oral vitamin k with my second at the hospital but I didn't give her the other two doses I was supposed to. I dint give vitamin k to my first and won't give it again. My own opinion is newborns can't be "deficient" in something they naturally don't have and can't be made to be born with no matter how much vitamin k is given to the mother or injected directly into the placenta. Vitamin k levels naturally rise after birth and peak after just 8 days and I have no intention of injecting such a massive dose of it into my newborn (not to mention the adjutivuncts) or damage my babys virgin gut by putting anything but breastmilk in their stomach. And then there's the possible cancer link too. The risk of a brain hemorrhage is the same or even smaller than the increase in childhood leukemia among those who get vitamin k - not worth it to me.


----------



## tankel

I had no idea about vitamin K injections. Oh man, I hope no one is going to try to inject anything into my newborn.


----------



## tankel

Just checking in. How's everyone doing?


----------



## CWB86

I had my booking in appointment and told her my concerns. She said the midwives where I am registered are generally supportive of home births but the consultants aren't. She said the consultant will probably try and talk me out of it (good luck to him, because there's probably nobody more stubborn than me). 
She said to discuss it at my 16 week appointment (I'm 11 tomorrow)


----------



## NDH

I'm glad the midwives are supportive at least, since they'll be the ones you'll be dealing with mostly. Don't mind the consultants, they have no right to refuse you a home birth. That's one thing I really like about the UK system as there's a duty of care requirement for midwives and consultants to provide care for you even if they don't agree with your requests (in other words you ALWAYS have the right to a home birth even if you're considered high risk and the consultants say no - you may not want to of course but that's your call, and you can refuse an induction etc as well). Sadly of course it doesn't mean you won't get bullied into following their recommendations, but its still reassuring to know ultimately they have to support you.

Good luck I hope you don't have to sorry about standing your ground and are met with support along the way. :flower:


----------



## tankel

Oh man it sounds hard, but at least you don't have fear of getting talked out of what you want. 

I had an appointment on Friday and everything is looking great. Although the MW told me I need more protein..which is what they always tell me because they often do not see non-meat as sources of protein. I'm eating beans, nuts, and high-protein veggies like spinach for snacks, but she seems to think I need to eat some sort of meat every time I put something in my mouth, which is something my belly is not prepared to do!


----------



## NDH

Thats nuts!


----------



## hippymama89

Hi Everyone!

My friend told me about this site recently and I'm so glad she did. Lovely to find respectful mums who realise we are all just doing what we believe is best for our children and not saying your an idiot because your not doing what I did.

Expecting my first baby in January and would love a home birth, thankfully my midwife was pretty relaxed about it and said as long as I'm put back on the green pathway it shouldn't be a problem. Just have to see the anaesthetist to say your fine first! I'm in Aberdeenshire and although home births aren't the norm they do have a good community midwife team who seem to be happy to do them. Thankfully my family have been pretty cool about it even my granny who was a nurse said I was better off at home with my own germs! haha! :)

Anyway just wanted to say hi! 

x


----------



## NDH

Hi and welcome :). Congrats on your belly bub.

I've never heard of anyone needing approval from an anesthesiologist for a home birth before??? How bizarre. 

In case you weren't aware though, in the UK midwives have a "duty of care" meaning it is their responsibility to attend you no matter what, even if you are going against medical advice. in other words, you can't be denied a homebirth for under any circumstances, though they might use language that makes you think they can. For example if you were diagnosed with GD and your consultant said that disqualifies from having a homebirth but after some research you decide you are comfortable with the risks of going against their advice you can tell them you will still be going ahead with your home birth plans anyway (for as long as you are comfortable doing so) and it would be more convenient for them to go along with it so they can do the home bpvisit and bring your delivery pack etc. If you're worried about them making a fuss and stressing you out over it in late pregnancy you can always just ring up in labour and say you're not going in and they can't make you. Same if you go over 42 weeks and decide you'd still rather stay home. 

Anyway I'm saying the power is with YOU and ultimately only you get to decide where your own comfort limits are as to whether home or hospital is best under the circumstances. Don't let them take that power from you :flower:


----------



## tankel

Oh man, to live in the UK...I hope I don't have to make a rough decision later on biased on some stupid things which disqualifies me from a homebirth legally.


----------



## hippymama89

It's because I have mild spina bifida and a dehydrated disc that they want to make sure they can do an epidural should I need an emergency C section. Otherwise I would be totally midwife led which is what most women seem to be in the UK unless they have complications. (Although most women still give birth in hospital the guidance has changed and women are being encouraged to HB especially with 2nd babies.) To be fair to my midwife when I said I wanted a HB she was all for it and said she hoped she was on call that day. :)


----------



## tankel

Oh that is great, hippymama. It's aways nice when you and your midwife click.


----------



## diz

Ah, that is lovely that your midwife said she hopes she's on call &#128512; I had good relations ships with my pervious two midwife. I'm a bit sad that I've moved to a new area, but my current midwife seems lovely. I'm hoping she attends my birth, but I guess it's luck of the draw for who's on call that night/day x


----------



## tankel

Question: I have been getting awful headaches, do any of you know of a natural remedy?


----------



## agentBacon

Hi Ladies, hoping revive this thread a bit since I do hope for a home birth and wanted to chat about it. 

I already have my midwife picked out and will have my first official appointment with her in two weeks. We had a consult last week to make sure we were both right for each other, so glad we're both on the same page! 

I'm due in April. Not sure yet if I want to buy or rent a tub. This is my first pregnancy and baby so if any of you seasoned home birthers have any advice or tips you can toss at this newbie it'd be greatly appreciated!


----------



## NDH

Hi and congrats :). Its great you've found a midwife already who is on the same page as you :)

This is my first home birth as well so I can't give any advice from personal experience. But another pool option is to buy a kiddie pool for a fraction of the cost of buying a proper one. Not sure how it compared to a rental though as I imagine the cost varies from midwife to midwife (but here its still over $100 to rent a pool plus then you need to pay $30+ for a liner). There's an aquarium one that is deep enough to be suitable for waterbirths and is highly rated. The main differences is it doesn't have a seat or handles (but not all proper ones do either) or the same number of inner air chambers. But its a great inexpensive option especially for someone who isn't totally sure they want to waterbirth so its less money wasted of it doesn't get used.


----------



## tankel

Hello, agentBacon, its my first as well. I do plan on getting a pool because I always seems to retreat to the water when I'm not feeling well.


----------



## agentBacon

thanks NDH, and congrats to you too! I will defiantly look into the kiddie pool option but my concerns with kiddie pools is the structural integrity when up again a pregnant woman leaning over and against it, would hate to have pool water all over my living room floor, lol. I'm getting a discount from my midwife for paying in cash so I think I am going to buy a small birthing pool. She rents them also but for a very expensive amount and that type of pool is pretty big and I'm a petite girl.

Hi Tankel, I am the same! For some reason water just soothes me, so when I heard that women where giving birth in water I knew I wanted to do that too.

I havent told family of how I plan to have a home birth, I know they will panic and try to talk me out of it so I dont think I will until after the birth - this also covers me in case I do get transferred to a hospital then I will have to deal with "I told you so" from them for the rest of baby's life. 
I'm so glad DH is totally into us having the baby at home. So far only DH and midwife will be present during baby's birth. I love my family but they can be a handful.


----------



## tankel

HA my DH's family is the same. However I did get my MIL to read some research about homebirths and now she is ok with it. I'm also not the first to have a homebirth in my family (my mother had one and two of my sisters had them also) so the results are pretty clear and she can't dispute that.


----------



## HopefulEm

Hi all! Loving this thread. I gave birth to my first at a birthing centre and hope to do homebirth this time. I'm leaning towards making it a free birth with the option of calling the midwife in if I decide I need it. The biggest hassle with my first birth was dealing with midwives who didn't agree with my birth plan (no doppler, etc.). Wish the which midwife you get here in Scotland was less random, but then again I kinda prefer the idea of going it alone and listening to my body.

I'm looking for ideas on how to best prepare dd for the birth. I'd like to be able to keep her at home in another room if she is handling it ok. Someone here mentioned showing LO birth videos which I think is a great idea for preparing them.


----------



## NDH

AgentBacon the main one used by a lot of homebirthers does hold up well against a pregnant woman leaning on it. There are hundreds of reviews on amazon from women who have used them for birth ;) people looking for reviews as a regular pool wouldn't know what to make of it I'm sure haha.

HopefulEm I am freebirthing so feel free to ask me anything :) ice not freebirthed yet but I've been immersed in the community and preparing mentally since October.

If you haven't yet come across ur, indiebirth.com is an amazing resource for anyone planning a freebirth, or just to take charge of their own birth but still have a midwife or even in hospital


----------



## tankel

It took me forever to find a midwife that was ok with me not using the doppler and not getting any ultrasound and I get to pick my MW. Hopefully you can find someone who meets your needs.


----------



## HopefulEm

tankel said:


> It took me forever to find a midwife that was ok with me not using the doppler and not getting any ultrasound and I get to pick my MW. Hopefully you can find someone who meets your needs.

Unfortunately it's not really a case of "finding someone". When it comes to the birth one of the team of midwives will come. You don't know who it will be. With my first since the birth centre was not in our region I didn't even know any of the midwives there. 

Luckily the midwives I've dealt with during checkups have all been good about my ultrasound/doppler choices.


----------



## NDH

Are there no independent Midwives at all in Scotland? They are few and far between here in Australia so for many.there is no choice, and others have no Midwives for 6+ hours, but there ate even fewer MGPs an hospital run homebirth programs, so the majority of women who homebirth here do so with a private midwife. 

Where I am, there is one midwife who services the area and she is based 3 hours away. My last birth was 45 minutes active labour so not a great fit for us lol. The only other options here are freebirth or hospital. The hospital is at least a midwife led unit, but there are only two birth centres in the country - maybe just one actually. Yep its a sad state of affairs here :(!


----------



## tankel

Really, only 45 mins? I hope to have a labor like that!


----------



## HopefulEm

NDH said:


> Are there no independent Midwives at all in Scotland? They are few and far between here in Australia so for many.there is no choice, and others have no Midwives for 6+ hours, but there ate even fewer MGPs an hospital run homebirth programs, so the majority of women who homebirth here do so with a private midwife.
> 
> Where I am, there is one midwife who services the area and she is based 3 hours away. My last birth was 45 minutes active labour so not a great fit for us lol. The only other options here are freebirth or hospital. The hospital is at least a midwife led unit, but there are only two birth centres in the country - maybe just one actually. Yep its a sad state of affairs here :(!

Sorry to hear the options are so limited there. It's a shame how much of the world is hospital birth driven. 

In Scotland there is the rare independent midwife, but even if I could find one in my area they are quite expensive and not really affordable.


----------



## hippymama89

Hi,

Glad I'm not the only HB mummy in Scotland! Glad your midwife has been nice. I have a new one next time so hopefully she will be just as nice. :)

Hx


----------

